# PAINTING BIKES AND PEDAL CARS



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SOME OF MY WORK............
KANDY TANGERINE













































PM ME FOR PRICES....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Have you ever done patterns? You just do one color paint jobs?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I COULD DO PATTERNS ON BIKES BUT THERES USUALLY NOT ENOUGH ROOM. I DID DO SOME ON THE THIS PEDAL CAR WITH LACE AND MARBLIZER..........


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Were u located?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks good, nice and clean work homie..


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

U take tooooo long. 


















Jk. Good work robert


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Were u located?


Orange county



:RO~Chucky: said:


> Looks good, nice and clean work homie..


Thanks. I go by the "K.I.S.S." rule. "KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID"



EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> U take tooooo long.
> 
> Jk. Good work robert


I work faster with a cash deposit.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Orange county
> 
> 
> Thanks. I go by the "K.I.S.S." rule. "KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID"
> ...


Oraleeeeee piedrada. Lol. Ur right. Con feria baila el perro
No ofence lol


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Oraleeeeee piedrada. Lol. Ur right. Con feria baila el perro
> No ofence lol


Simon que si, guey! TU SABES!!!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Simon que si, guey! TU SABES!!!!!


Ya no mires blood in blood out


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>





COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>





COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I COULD DO PATTERNS ON BIKES BUT THERES USUALLY NOT ENOUGH ROOM. I DID DO SOME ON THE THIS PEDAL CAR WITH LACE AND MARBLIZER..........


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice work homie....


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

nice work bro


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Pm me prices for custom fenders


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:






raiderhater719 said:


> Nice work homie....





Juan GT Reyes said:


> Pm me prices for custom fenders


Pm sent


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Ya no mires blood in blood out


 that's cuz u LIVE it MIKLO. :rofl:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Come to our show tomorrow and pass out business cards and show off your work.


----------



## Matthew1689 (Feb 7, 2012)

Look great! I like!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Wicked95 said:


> Come to our show tomorrow and pass out business cards and show off your work.


 I'm in vegas this weekend or I would.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

You paint cars too bro?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> You paint cars too bro?


 sure do. Pm me info.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I COULD DO PATTERNS ON BIKES BUT THERES USUALLY NOT ENOUGH ROOM. I DID DO SOME ON THE THIS PEDAL CAR WITH LACE AND MARBLIZER..........


 its not that its that you have to be creative


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Lil Spanks said:


> its not that its that you have to be creative


BUT "CREATIVITY" CAN ALSO TURN INTO "CLUTTER"



PATTERNS ON A NICE PAINT JOB CAN BE LIKE MAKE-UP ON A HOT CHICK. A LITTLE GOES A LONG WAY.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

NEW PROJECT.......


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Orale carnal nice work.!!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Orale carnal nice work.!!!!!


thanks. i like to keep it simple.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

How much u charge for 20 inch frame like chamillion purple like crown royal color


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> NEW PROJECT.......


I GUESS I NEVER POSTED THESE......












































STILL NEEDS TO BE POLISHED.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Looking good


THANKS :thumbsup:



TEAM HI POWER said:


> How much u charge for 20 inch frame like chamillion purple like crown royal color


PM SENT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I GUESS I NEVER POSTED THESE......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. I like how you painted the cups on the frame. I'm going to try that on my next bike.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Looks good. I like how you painted the cups on the frame. I'm going to try that on my next bike.


:squint:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey bro how much for a 16' frame n fenders......pinstriping


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Can't forget about LUCKY STAR:thumbsupics don't show the flake that well


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :squint:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Hey bro how much for a 16' frame n fenders......pinstriping


pm sent



cwplanet said:


> Can't forget about LUCKY STAR:thumbsupics don't show the flake that well


 i thought i posted that already. :facepalm:



socios b.c. prez said:


> :dunno:


sorry i read it sarcastically.....i really need to get out of off topic.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

FINAL CLEAR B4 THE KANDY.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

A VAN ROOF I JUST FINISHED...........


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE B4...........


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

THEN A PEARL WHITE TOP........


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SOME MARBLE..........


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SOME WATER DROPS............


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SOME FAN........


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

AND FINISHED OFF WITH SOME PEARL LACE.......


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

What up big dog how much to do a 26 girls frame, forks fenders and chain guard black? Can u also quote me to do the fenders black with red flake lace patterns? Good looking out.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dusty87ls said:


> What up big dog how much to do a 26 girls frame, forks fenders and chain guard black? Can u also quote me to do the fenders black with red flake lace patterns? Good looking out.


PM SENT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> A VAN ROOF I JUST FINISHED...........


:nicoderm::shocked:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> :nicoderm::shocked:


U BACK FROM PUERTO RICO ALREADY? .......I CAN PUT SOME PEARL GREEN SCALLOPS ON UR WHITE ROOF. LMK.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> U BACK FROM PUERTO RICO ALREADY? .......I CAN PUT SOME PEARL GREEN SCALLOPS ON UR WHITE ROOF. LMK.


Yeah, back from P.R. on Tuesday..long ass plane ride

Pear green scallops? Sounds cool :thumbsup:I might be adding some more striping to the trunk

Trying to get the "other" car going sick of it just sitting there looking pitiful and taking up garage space


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Yeah, back from P.R. on Tuesday..long ass plane ride
> 
> Pear green scallops? Sounds cool :thumbsup:I might be adding some more striping to the trunk
> 
> Trying to get the "other" car going sick of it just sitting there looking pitiful and taking up garage space


DATS COOL. GLAD U MADE IT BACK SAFE. OH WAIT, U DIDNT GO TO MEXICO. :rimshot: :rofl:..........LEMME KNOW. I CAN EVEN WORK ON IT IN UR GARAGE IF U WANNA GET CRAZY.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up bro today is Ur day....good luck carnal........


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> DATS COOL. GLAD U MADE IT BACK SAFE. OH WAIT, U DIDNT GO TO MEXICO. :rimshot: :rofl:..........*LEMME KNOW. I CAN EVEN WORK ON IT IN UR GARAGE IF U WANNA GET CRAZY*.


:squint:


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I COULD DO PATTERNS ON BIKES BUT THERES USUALLY NOT ENOUGH ROOM. I DID DO SOME ON THE THIS PEDAL CAR WITH LACE AND MARBLIZER..........


Nice


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
*_


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

HITTINDEMCORNERS said:


> :squint:


:rofl:



kingcutty said:


> Nice


THANKS. 



LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> _*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE
> AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
> *_


MIGHT JUST MAKE THIS.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


:yes:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up bro...how's the new life...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up bro...how's the new life...


STILL THE SAME LIFE, I JUST HAVE A HANCUFF ON MY FINGER NOW. :rofl:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> STILL THE SAME LIFE, I JUST HAVE A HANCUFF ON MY FINGER NOW. :rofl:


 but atleast Ur happy bro


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> but atleast Ur happy bro


 :yes: INDEED.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> THANKS.
> ...


Hope you can make it bro


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:x:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

So I have my heart set....my son actually has his heart set on the color we spoke about. As soon as I'm done with the Pedo, I'll have it sent down there some how. And Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHE1 said:


> So I have my heart set....my son actually has his heart set on the color we spoke about. As soon as I'm done with the Pedo, I'll have it sent down there some how. And Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


should i post those pics that u sent me?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> should i post those pics that u sent me?


Why not..

Here is one.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

CHE1 said:


> Why not..
> 
> Here is one.
> 
> View attachment 529171


Is that on air


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

No homie all manual... I'm trying to keep it as manual as possible.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

orale so u just ajust the suspention on it


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHE1 said:


> No homie all manual... I'm trying to keep it as manual as possible.
> 
> View attachment 529210
> View attachment 529211
> View attachment 529212


WAIT TILL THAT BITCH IS DONE.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> orale so u just ajust the suspention on it


Macho menos lol. The front has tention on it so it could pose up how you want it. Ill post picks later if you like.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CHE1 said:


> No homie all manual... I'm trying to keep it as manual as possible.
> 
> View attachment 529210
> View attachment 529211
> View attachment 529212


Man this is badass. How hard is it to adjust the suspension?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

not hard at all so far, the front i just lift to where i want it and the back has levers.....not done yet though.

Can't wait until im done so COPS does what he does to it!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHE1 said:


> not hard at all so far, the front i just lift to where i want it and the back has levers.....not done yet though.
> 
> Can't wait until im done *so COPS does what he does to it!!!!*


:yes: :h5: 

SIDE NOTE: CHRIS GONNA JELLY MAYNE. :nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## 27140 (Mar 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Back in business!!!! New shop opening up in riverside! And all PM'S returned!!!!


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Post up that 20" cruiser that I did u.


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's a 26" Hollywood COPS is doing fenders and a chainguard for me


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Back in business!!!! New shop opening up in riverside! And all PM'S returned!!!!


Where in the Rivas are u opening up shop at Rob? Sounds good homie hopefully it pops off to a great for u


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dusty87ls said:


> Where in the Rivas are u opening up shop at Rob? Sounds good homie hopefully it pops off to a great for u


I have I place off the 60 and Main Street. But Im getting hit up with ppl who want cars done. So I might hv to start looking for a bigger shop before I even open. Lol


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dusty87ls said:


> Here's a 26" Hollywood COPS is doing fenders and a chainguard for me


Soon grasshopper.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

PM'S RETURNED. NEW PIX COMING SOON.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------

